# Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing



## Ralph @ Autotech (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi All,
Autotech has developed a prototype CAI for the 2.5L 5-cylinder motor and we are ready to confirm our "seat of the pants" improvement with some hard numbers on the DynoJet 248C.








We already have a Jetta automatic local to us that will be part of the test, but we also wish to test the CAI with a 5-spd manual gearbox as well for comparison. The CAI seems to be real strong on the automatic and has helped "wake it up", so we are encouraged and optimistic that the 5-spd. will be much improved as well.
*So...if you are in Southern California (ideally Orange County), drive a Jetta 2.5L with a 5-speed, don't mind if your car has a couple of dyno runs done and would like a FREE CAI once the 1st -production run is completed, PLEASE CALL US ASAP!







*
If this is your daily driver, we will try to make arrangements to minimize your inconvenience. Our toll-free number is 800.553.1055 and ask for Brian Axup.
Have a nice weekend!
Ralph


----------



## AutotechRD (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (Ralph @ Autotech)*

Bueller... Anyone...


----------



## AutotechRD (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (AutotechRD)*

So far nobody has a manual trans, soooooooo we tested the CAI with an automatic. Still looking for a manual trans car so we can sign off and go into production.


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (AutotechRD)*

what is the numbers with automatic we like to now


----------



## AutotechRD (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (Yu_Power)*

In the neighborhood of ~134hp. I'll have to dig up the dyno charts for an exact #. Sorry, don't remember the torque or RPM for peak Hp. off the top of my head.


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (AutotechRD)*

its not that bad


----------



## Ralph @ Autotech (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (AutotechRD)*

Stock the the car we tested was 127 whp @ 5,200 rpm and 139 max torque @ 4,300 rpm.
With our prototype CAI and no other changes, horsepower increased to 131 @ 5,200 and 146 max torque @ 4,300 rpm.
What is really interesting is the nice torque bump throughout the mid-range with the CAI. It's 20 ft./lbs. from 3,100 to 3,700 rpm, right where many of you will notice the difference.








Ralph


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2005)

any chance in getting the dyno chart posted? i'd like to see the [email protected] the wheels you got stock vs. w/ mod, 
thanks
-also, i see the mk3 and mk4 are all the same price. do you expect pricing about to tbe the same?


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:23 PM 9-27-2005_


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (Ralph @ Autotech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ralph @ Autotech* »_Stock the the car we tested was 127 whp @ 5,200 rpm and 139 max torque @ 4,300 rpm.
With our prototype CAI and no other changes, horsepower increased to 131 @ 5,200 and 146 max torque @ 4,300 rpm.
What is really interesting is the nice torque bump throughout the mid-range with the CAI. It's 20 ft./lbs. from 3,100 to 3,700 rpm, right where many of you will notice the difference.









What would the effects of both a CAI and chipped ECU do for the NA 2.5L engine? Any clues yet in regards to what is causing the the restrictions on engine HP at top-end?
Also, is it possible to obtain a plug-in ECU firmware, or is it soldered on-board to the 2.5L ECU?
Thanks!!



_Modified by RobNC at 7:42 AM 10-4-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

um, its a 2 valve per cylinder, small port head, designed for stump pulling not top end power, with a cam cold enough to make ice cubes. 
so ya- your not ever going to easily have top end power to any sort of high rpm's.


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_um, its a 2 valve per cylinder

I am pretty sure it's 4-valve/cylinder. Says on VW website it's a 20-valve engine (20/5=4). And they borrowed the cylinder head from the Lambo. So, if it's not the cyl head, maybe the intake manifold / exhaust manifold/headers that is causing the 5600rpm redline?
I hope not to be pulling any stumps anytime soon, other than my mother-in-law


----------



## Ralph @ Autotech (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any chance in getting the dyno chart posted? i'd like to see the [email protected] the wheels you got stock vs. w/ mod, 
thanks
-also, i see the mk3 and mk4 are all the same price. do you expect pricing about to tbe the same?
_Modified by [email protected] at 3:23 PM 9-27-2005_

Sorry for the delay in responding, I don't check Vortex very often. Following are the before/after dyno charts (please excuse the scan quality) for the CAI:
Dyno graph for wheel horsepower:


Dyno graph for wheel torque:

Yes, the Mk3 & Mk4 CAI's are both $199.95. Unfortunately, we are still in the prototype stage for both the 2.5L NA and 2.0T Mk5 applications so listing a price would be premature at this point. We would like to be at this price point though!








Ralph


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2005)

links don't seem to be there for dyno graphs....
i'd love to see them though, for both before and after mods.
thanks


----------



## Ralph @ Autotech (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_links don't seem to be there for dyno graphs....
i'd love to see them though, for both before and after mods.
thanks

Kind of confused as to your question, didn't I post the before/after horsepower & torque graphs above?








Ralph


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Ralph @ Autotech)*

That is great news, not what about a chip? is anything coming out? I would imagine that a CAI would have a bigger impact with some chip tunning, specially since this way it could change the rev limiter.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Ralph,
isn't a 4hp increase high for a cold air intake? could this show the detunning VW has done on the engine and it's true potential?


----------



## Ralph @ Autotech (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Ralph,
isn't a 4hp increase high for a cold air intake? could this show the detunning VW has done on the engine and it's true potential?


I don't believe that 4 horsepower is high, this is actually probably a bit lower than what we are seeing on our Mk3 & Mk4 intakes.
Unfortunately, like the 2.0L motor, my opinion (right or wrong) is that the 2.5L motor will be unloved and many tuners will probably not bother with them much. We'll eventually have some parts for them (CAI, exhaust, camshaft, etc) but nothing too radical. I think that you guys will have to look to forced induction of some type if you want big power. Properly selected bolt-on parts will provide subtle gains but nothing that is going to throw you back in the seat.
Ralph


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Ralph @ Autotech)*

Thanks bad news, but still, keep us updated with your findings and offerings.


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Quick question, how do you remove the engine cover/ intake box on the 2.5 motor. I've been tryin to figure it out for a while now lol. thanks


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (omeezy)*

The midrange torque gain seems incredible with this CAI.
Surprising that the hp actually peaks at a lower RPM with the intake, around 5400 rpm. This motor must have some major restriction on the top end. 
These days it seems so much power potential is in the fuel and spark management The 2005+ Mustang guys are seeing huge gains with a chip/programmer alone, even more when combined with exhaust and CAI. 
In Autotech's opinion, is chip tuning going to unlock a chunk of power up top and allow this motor to breathe, or is it a case of very conservative cams, poorly designed head....?????


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (Ralph @ Autotech)*

E-mail sent in regards to request made.


----------



## Mth676 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (EuRoTrAsH351)*

Was a dyno ever ran with a manual tranny?


----------



## aychseven (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Autotech needs Mk5 Jetta 2.5L 5-speed for CAI Dyno Testing (Mth676)*

any updates?


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

what's the deal with the CAI guys? Any release dates yet?


----------

